

Rails And PHP Are The Access(es) Of The Web - baha_man
http://www.knowing.net/index.php/2009/10/14/why-rails-is-the-access-of-the-web/

======
jawngee
There should be a law banning the posting of three paragraph blog posts with
no insightful content or commentary. His last paragraph doesn't even make
sense.

Why do I constantly have to remind people that Rails and PHP power some of the
biggest successes on the Web at a scale well beyond most people's experiences?
Calling either the "Access" of the web is dim and ignorant, not to mention
it's a lame metaphor that barely makes sense.

Dumb.

